# Hi from Oregon



## FuriousGeorge (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello all,  I just wanted to introduce myself...I'm a new member from Portland Oregon.  I am a biology student interested primarily in holistic and integrative medicine.  I am currently involved in applying for graduate school at the Oregon College of Oriental Medicine where i hope to study accupuncture.  I have tons of interests, though my favorite subjects are science (primarily biology, but all subjects interest me), metaphysics, spirituality and, of course, the martial arts.  

When it comes to the martial arts, I am of the opinion that all styles and philosophies have something to offer, and that one should not be bound by dogmatic stylistic principles.  Ultimately a martial artist should encorporate those techniques which s/he can perform effectively, always striving for a complete, effective "game."  In Portland I train at Straight Blast Gym under Matt Thornton in BJJ and kickboxing with an MMA sort of bend, but I also have experience with aikido and karate.

As you'll likely all find out soon, I am fairly outspoken and opinionated and I love to argue.  So if you find yourself enguaging in an argument with me, its nothing personal, I just can't help myself sometimes   Anyway, thats me in a big fat nutshell (oh yeah, I can be long winded too) shoot me a PM anytime for any reason, I love to meet new people.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome - sounds like you bring a lot to the board - happy posting!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## green meanie (Jun 3, 2006)

Love the name. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Henderson (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome if you have any question just ask
terry


----------



## Gemini (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT~!! Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi there, I'm a new guy too, I agree with what you said about learning from all philosophies.... Don't worry, you're not the only one around here who argues fast and furious. Anyway, welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, furious george!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 4, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks all for the warm welcome...I look forward to talking with y'all


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    I like your username; reminds me of those childhood books of a certain monkey belonging to a man with a yellow hat.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kreth (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, George.


----------



## windwalker (Jun 7, 2006)

Cool! another Oregonian.  Greetings from Medford.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, George!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey george and welcome!!


----------

